# Sundolphin Kayaks



## fishlessyooper (Feb 8, 2003)

Has anyone seen the new Sundolphin Boss 12 SS? I'm looking at my first kayak; for a little inland lake fishing. I'm 6'3" & weigh 250#. There aren't many places here in the U.P. that carry sit on top kayaks. Any input/suggestions would be appreciated. Jeff


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

fishlessyooper said:


> Has anyone seen the new Sundolphin Boss 12 SS? I'm looking at my first kayak; for a little inland lake fishing. I'm 6'3" & weigh 250#. There aren't many places here in the U.P. that carry sit on top kayaks. Any input/suggestions would be appreciated. Jeff


My suggestion would be if your a bigger guy get a more name brand kayak. The bigger companies have fishing teams with all size fisherman. They have all kinds of input on how to make them better. Is why they are evolving so fast lately

For a few hundred more you will get more features built and designed in not just something that just floats. If you know what you want you can buy right off the net. Shipping from those companies is free to about $70 no taxes right to your house.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

A rotomolded hull is very strong. Sun Dolphin might be K&L Industries in Muskegon. I think they are two halves glued together. Being heavier you might want a safer yak. Someone mentioned here a while ago that Sun Dolphins were good for kids. 
Others may chime in too. Good videos on rotomolded yaks on YouTube.


----------

